# Hydra Delay



## Dali (Sep 30, 2020)

That one kept it's original name...

The head controls (tap-delays) makes it unique above all the Delays I've built here so far and the Mix control is perfect.

My preferred combination is as on the picture: 1-3-4 (on-off-on-on) that way it skip the second repetition.





Addition: FV-1 Clock Module because more delay is always better !


----------



## cooder (Oct 1, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 2, 2020)

Dali said:


> That one kept it's original name...
> 
> The head controls (tap-delays) makes it unique above all the Delays I've built here so far and the Mix control is perfect.
> 
> ...


Can you explain how the clock module works? I’ve seen it before but not sure how it all hooks up.
Thanks!


----------



## Dali (Oct 3, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> Can you explain how the clock module works? I’ve seen it before but not sure how it all hooks up.
> Thanks!



It simply replace the crystal (32.768 kHz) and the trim pot of the Clock module let you set the frequency to longer delay.

On an Arachnid board you omit the crystal itself and the C7 (15p capacitor) and wire the module this way:





I did it on Hydra Delay and a custom eeprom Arachnid https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/delayed-flight-custom-eeprom-delay-arachnid-clock-module.4072/ .

Worth the extra 10 minutes to build it!


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh wow. That’s so simple. Thanks for the diagram too. I have a extra arachnid I’ll try that on.


----------



## Robert (Oct 3, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> Oh wow. That’s so simple. Thanks for the diagram too. I have a extra arachnid I’ll try that on.



It does interesting things to reverb, but more importantly (in my opinion) it gives you significantly more delay time from delays.  2x or more.


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 12, 2021)

Robert said:


> It does interesting things to reverb, but more importantly (in my opinion) it gives you significantly more delay time from delays.  2x or more.


What exactly does it do to a reverb?


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 12, 2021)

The maximum delay time on the Hydra is 900 ms, right? 

Do people need more than that? Asking for a friend…😉


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 16, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> The maximum delay time on the Hydra is 900 ms, right?
> 
> Do people need more than that? Asking for a friend…😉


1000 ms would be a quarter note delay at 60bpm. I’ve found up to 3200ms to be useful for normal-ish echo stuff. 
Longer delays are great for frippertronics (hence the EHX 16 second delay)


----------



## Dali (Nov 9, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> The maximum delay time on the Hydra is 900 ms, right?
> 
> Do people need more than that? Asking for a friend…😉


If you want more than 1000 ms, just go for a Terrarium !









						Terrarium - PedalPCB.com
					

Electrosmith Daisy Interface




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 9, 2021)

Dali said:


> If you want more than 1000 ms, just go for a Terrarium !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you have your clock module secured inside the enclosure?


----------



## Dali (Nov 9, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> How do you have your clock module secured inside the enclosure?


It is not !


----------



## Preverb (Nov 10, 2021)

Dali said:


> If you want more than 1000 ms, just go for a Terrarium !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't know anything about this before today.  Does the Terrarium run algorithms that sound as good as FV1??  It looks like you can make this do multple things as well but the details seem a bit vague. Am I right in that it just can run 1 algorithm only but you can change that through USB?  I notice that it requires the Daisy seed but they are currently sold out.


----------



## Dali (Nov 10, 2021)

Preverb said:


> Didn't know anything about this before today.  Does the Terrarium run algorithms that sound as good as FV1??  It looks like you can make this do multple things as well but the details seem a bit vague. Am I right in that it just can run 1 algorithm only but you can change that through USB?  I notice that it requires the Daisy seed but they are currently sold out.


Daisy is WAY MORE powerful than FV-1...

There's a dedicated forum here just for Terrarium :

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/forums/electro-smith-daisy-development.17/ 

Sadly, so far, we got only about 4 or 5 algorithms to play with and/or modify.


----------

